# Yep, I am on a No-buy but CCO called (pics)



## Face2Mac (May 1, 2009)

The stars of this haul, Monogram Marque and Kitty Kouture (2 pendants came with)












Holiday Cool 08, Whirlwind n/p, Chartur paint










BBR Deep Shade, Saturnal, and Blue Flame, Odd Couple





Cherry Blossom, Liquer, Lightly Ripe, High Tea





Taupographic s/s, Light as Air p/p, SoftNote t/t





Antique Green p/g, Heritage Rouge p/g. Delfft p/p. Girl Friendly p/p


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

They must be calling everyone they just called my friend too...sales must be down

You got some great stuff!!! How much was the HK dazzleglass there


----------



## Face2Mac (May 1, 2009)

19.75 but they didn't actually call me, just mentally they were calling my name, and I obeyed.  I wish I was on a first name basis. I should be after this darn haul, it was completely ridiculous, but brings so much joy.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

LOL...they called my friend and ran down the whole list...i'm like wtf!!! They hate it when you call and ask....

You should be happy!!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

I love Chartru paint!  I still have mine from the original release.  

You got some great things, enjoy.


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2009)

Great haul!  Whirlwind np is amazing!  Enjoy!


----------



## driz69 (May 1, 2009)

nice haul. hmm they called me mentally too this morning and i had to say no.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 1, 2009)

My kind of "no buy"...sweet haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 1, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 1, 2009)

Nice haul! You are so lucky to have two charms on your Kitty Kouture dazzleglass! Kitty Kouture is gorgeous!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 1, 2009)

delete


----------



## MissResha (May 1, 2009)

awesome haul!

but if they "call me" i'm gonna have to hang up on'em lol.


----------



## n_c (May 2, 2009)

Awesome haul! enjoy


----------



## *shopaholic* (May 2, 2009)

Nice haul. Enjoy


----------



## Tahti (May 2, 2009)

Nice haul! I love those HK pendants.


----------



## Soire (May 2, 2009)

Great haul, love the paint pots and Whirlwind nailpolish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## blowyourmind (May 2, 2009)

great haul! i may go to my cco soon, i hope they have hk dazzleglass!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (May 2, 2009)

Did you go to the Great Lakes Crossing CCO?  That place had sooo much stuff, I did some serious damage there last week...but now I'm on real no buy until Style Warriors comes out!!!  

Great goodies!  Enjoy!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 2, 2009)

OOh Cherry Blossom! I never got a chance to get that..enjoy!


----------



## christineeee_ (May 3, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## Face2Mac (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherLouWho* 

 
_Did you go to the Great Lakes Crossing CCO? That place had sooo much stuff, I did some serious damage there last week...but now I'm on real no buy until Style Warriors comes out!!! 

Great goodies! Enjoy!_

 
Yep. Check the CCO Great lakes Thread, damsel posted what they had, and it a lot. I am still thinking about what I didn't get. But I am on overtime now, so in two weeks, it might be look out.


----------



## XxXxX (May 5, 2009)

Great haul and pics!!

Liqueur l/g is my new fav l/g (That and a couple 3D glass I got recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) I just picked up Liqueur up at a counter that was about to send em back!


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

OMG I love your haul!


----------



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

Nice haul! I wish my CCO had anything good....


----------



## candaces (May 24, 2009)

great haul!!!


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 24, 2009)

thats really good!
i need to check out my local cco


----------



## callison (May 25, 2009)

Impressive!!


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know they already had the Monogram stuff.


----------



## riss (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm glad to see some HK stuff making it's way to CCO.  I'll need to pick up some more stuff if mine has it


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 3, 2009)

great haul, enjoy!


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

whirlwind n/p is so pretty enjoy


----------

